# Submissive Cougar Names



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 9, 2016)

I'm trying to come up with a name for my male Black Cougar fursona. I want a name that reflects his personality and traits, so feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 11, 2016)

hypnotizedbydragoneyes said:


> I'm trying to come up with a name for my male Black Cougar fursona. I want a name that reflects his personality and traits, so feel free to ask any questions.


Since you're asking the internet to name your baby, how's about Bob?


----------



## Astus (May 11, 2016)

Tyler


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 11, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Since you're asking the internet to name your baby, how's about Bob?


Lol, seems too human to me. and I've been trying awfully hard to come up with a name myself. I've tried using name generators, google translator, and my own noodle with no luck.


Astusthefox said:


> Tyler


Seems awfully human. I don't know about this one.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 11, 2016)

Axhasa (ahh shah suh)
Felneris
Quinara
Kalrui
Micheal
Zhahan
Poleek
Fenrys
Lahkme

I can go on forever.


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 11, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> Axhasa (ahh shah suh)
> Felneris
> Quinara
> Kalrui
> ...


You can if you want. These are all really good. And... I did think of a few names:
Temata
Zima
Myasa
Itara
Spyral
Namak
Svira
Oliek

I just haven't been too sure about them.


----------



## Astus (May 11, 2016)

hypnotizedbydragoneyes said:


> Seems awfully human. I don't know about this one.



Trust me, submissive black cougar = Tyler


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 11, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> Trust me, submissive black cougar = Tyler


Maybe. I commissioned someone to draw him for me as a reference so I'll have to see how it looks.


----------



## Astus (May 11, 2016)

hypnotizedbydragoneyes said:


> Maybe. I commissioned someone to draw him for me as a reference so I'll have to see how it looks.


That's a good idea, usually when I make characters I imagine them before I give them a name


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 11, 2016)

hypnotizedbydragoneyes said:


> Lol, seems too human to me. and I've been trying awfully hard to come up with a name myself. I've tried using name generators, google translator, and my own noodle with no luck.


How's about Kisama Tama?


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 11, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> How's about Kisama Tama?


Eh... maybe.


----------



## inactive (May 11, 2016)

When I read the thread title, my brain was all confused. "Submissive... older woman who goes after younger men?"

Out of MintyBun's list, I vote Quinara!


----------



## Multoran (May 11, 2016)

Defenseless old lady who fell and cant get up.
Its a mouth full, but its the best.


----------



## smoaer (May 11, 2016)

Plum, snobo, fluffers, spot,
like a cute kitty >:3


----------



## Simo (May 11, 2016)

smoaer said:


> Plum, snobo, fluffers, spot,
> like a cute kitty >:3



I think these are all cute!

Also, I like a name that's easy to pronounce, and not one of those fursona names with 12 consonants, and not a vowel in sight.

Building on the Snobo idea, how about snowball? Or Snowy? Then it would also be ironic.


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 11, 2016)

Simo said:


> I think these are all cute!
> 
> Also, I like a name that's easy to pronounce, and not one of those fursona names with 12 consonants, and not a vowel in sight.
> 
> Building on the Snobo idea, how about snowball? Or Snowy? Then it would also be ironic.


Darksnow maybe?


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 20, 2016)

Enari?
I've always loves the name Enari, but I never get to use it as I capped myself from making any more characters~


----------



## hypnotizedbydragoneyes (May 20, 2016)

His name will be Morbid.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

I've got the perfect names.

1. Roadkill
2. Born to die
3. Expendable
4.Dead
5.Slave
6.Submissive
7. @Moondoggy
8. @Ragshada
9. Cthulhu
10. Nicholas Cage.
11. Red Shirt
12. Tarkin

There's plenty more.


----------



## Ragshada (May 20, 2016)

Oh no Vadar there can only be one Ragshada!


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

Ragshada said:


> Oh no Vadar there can only be one Ragshada!


Think about it this way, the only one worthy of doing the boom boom with you is someone who has your name.


----------



## inactive (May 20, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> Think about it this way, the only one worthy of doing the boom boom with you is someone who has your name.



nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope


----------



## TidesofFate (May 20, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope


I still stand by the other 11.


----------



## MoonlightTwinkle (May 23, 2016)

I've always thought Tanner was the hottest name.


----------



## Moondoggy (May 28, 2016)

Grabbing my gear and gun Vadar, Just as there is only one Ragshada, there is only ONE MOONDOG ARRROOOO *fires machine guns in the air*


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

How about Sparkle Fang?

Or Glitter Paws?


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 28, 2016)

Was anyone else thinking of the /other/ kind of cougar when they saw this thread? :U


----------



## Simo (May 28, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Was anyone else thinking of the /other/ kind of cougar when they saw this thread? :U



Actually, it was the first thing that popped into my mind!

I remember in a RP once, using two NP characters who were flirtatious cougars, in both senses, in a segment that took place in a Tavern.


----------



## TidesofFate (May 28, 2016)

More names:
1. Greedo
2. Fodder
3. Extra
4.<Insert name here>
5. NPC
6. Unidentified
7. ?
8. Corpse
9. Stormtrooper


----------

